# Moving from India to NL



## hshri2015 (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi,

I am new to forum and will be new to NL too... i required few information please if some one can help me in that it would be really great ... I will be deputed by my company to NL mostly utertch ..

1. I wil be getting expat allowances 2480(which includes 200 for travel and 30 for calls) Eruo , PM in which i have to manage apartment, health insurance, travel , food (basically all the things by my own) and for two person my wife and myself. is that feasible, we are Asian veg. ?

2. How much travel cost in utertch, is public transport is good enough or we need to buy a car and if yes how much that cost?

3. how much the health insurance cost ?

4. Is there any chance that if my wife came on dependent visa, she can work in NL(she is a software professional too) or can she get any freelancing kind of work or can she get an job over there ?

5. do we need to take care of any thing else too, which i missed in above ?

6.Apart from above i will be getting my indian salary (which i am considering as saving)

7. What is an average salary for an IT professional / expat in NL. is there some minimum wages rules are there.

8. Can i live in with my wife in a studio apartment or i have to take an 1BHK, 
I mean is there any rule for per person one bedroom kind off ? 

Please help me out ...


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

1) should not be a problem to have a decent living
2) city traffic should be bike or bus. Affordable and convenient
3) about 100€/month pp
4) depends on your visa and the needs for her skills in the labor society. Check IND.nl for details 
5) utilities will be about 100€/month, TV& Internet about 40€/month
7) depending on skills and experience
8) no official rules. Typically depends on the owner.


----------



## Bhaskar1 (Jun 14, 2017)

*moving to Netherlands from India: Urgent Info*

Hi All, 

I am moving to Netherlands from India. Could you please let me know what are the steps to be consider from Immigration and settle down (Like day 1, 2.... etc) and staying for long term. What kind of Insurance to apply after arrival, how to open an account in bank, how to get resident permiet (MVV), what more? please let me know and more important how the job market for Success Factors and SAP HCM. 

Looking for positive response at earliest. 

BR 
Bhaskar


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

So much depends on how you are doing your move. Will you have a visa before you arrive? If so, what sort of visa? Are you on your own or with family? What are their nationalities and situations? Do you speak Dutch?

There isn't really a single one-size-fits-all response to your question.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

I guess you don't have a company that sponsors you to come (reading your post between the lines), hence the change that you will be allowed to work in NL is limited (even for highly skilled workers).
Normally a company that sponsors you for your visa will help you with all the other stuff (like as bsn which is needed for your local insurance, bank account etc). You can get an intermediate insurance from Oom insurances (pretty similar to the Dutch insurance just the amounts are limited). As far as the immigration rules please visit IND.nl.


----------



## Bhaskar1 (Jun 14, 2017)

Bev: Yes, Company is sponsoring visa for me (Type D Visa for Netherlands). I am not coming with family and travelling alone and planning to bring after sometime. Hence we are from India we speak only English and no idea on Dutch. Hope this Info will help you and please let me know how to plan now?

I would like your suggestions?

BR 
Bhaskar


----------



## Bhaskar1 (Jun 14, 2017)

@ cschrd2: Thanks for your response. what are the activities do need to consider after arrival in Netherlands, apart from Insurance, Bank a/c, do i need to do any other things like MVV (Resident Permit etc) something like this...... 

In b/w would like to know how the market for Success Factors and SAP HCM? 

BR 
Bhaskar


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Your MVV process is started via your sponsor (work permit arrangement). Not much for you to do. You pick up your MVV entry card at the embassy in India and enter NL. You need to have a fixed address (like a rental place or temp place) to register yourself in the city. If you don't have a BSN (like SSN) you get it there, however it can also come with your MVV. If you travel to Shengen you must have health insurance (the Oom one is OK (personal experience, but your employer can give you an international insurance). After your status is legal (you will get a permanent status after visiting an IND office if I remember well) you can get a Dutch insurance (about 110 Euro/month, kids are free). With the bsn and an address (this can be a friends address) you can go to any bank and open an account (takes a few minutes). 
As far as jobs, its pretty good at the moment in IT (especially related to financial services) so not too much to worry.
Wait until you have your work approval from the Dutch government then you have a better idea about timelines.


----------



## Bhaskar1 (Jun 14, 2017)

@ cschrd2: Thanks for your response. 

Could you please guide me which part of Netherlands have more job opportunities in IT (I mean city name) and which place is cheap to stay. Does work permit allows to do multiple jobs ?
what is the cost of living for a one person in NL ?

BR 
Bhaskar


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

location around Amsterdam (all) and Eindhoven (tech) are more popular these days but any area in the west side of NL is ok as far as jobs is. Mostly its also possible to work a few days per week from home. 
Cheap places to stay is difficult to answer. Near Amsterdam there are cities that are affordable, you just have to accept the commute (up to 1 hr). I think in that way its not different from India.
Typically migrant workers have a minimum income in the NL of around 35K Euro gross if you are entering under the skilled labor act hence I would assume you can have a good life with that. To be frank I hear Dutch complain a lost about cost but its the cheapest of the places I have lived in the past 18 years. Its just about adjusting your habits (like cooking at home instead of eating out). Travel cost is depending on distance. You can check a rough trip cost via OV9292.nl. If you add 2 city names and see the travel time and cost.


----------



## Bhaskar1 (Jun 14, 2017)

@ cschrd2: Thanks for your response. 

Let me explain my situation, i am getting sponsor but i need to find the job once arrive in NL. They told that the visa will have validity of 90 days, within this time frame need to find the job. With respect to visa, they provide all type of documents when ever required for stamping. 

Basically, (1) my question is if get the contract for 6 or 3 months, does need to apply any visa for extension or with the same visa can continue. 
(2) Suppose 90 days over didn't get the job, what are the possibilities to get extension or do i need to fly back to home country. 
(3) If i have to continue after 90 days, then do i need to find any sponsor again? could you please provide some overview on this. 

Apologies, i may ask several questions but am taking risk, i am leaving current job and also family. So, i am fighting and taking challenges to grow in my career where i can give good life to my family and my good education to my daughter. 

Hope you understand. 

BR 
Bhaskar


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sounds indeed that your not a 100% covered this way. Maybe have a look at the information given here (they also have an overview of some jobs. It pretty much reflects the current situation.
https://www.iamexpat.nl


----------



## Bhaskar1 (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks for the message. 

Hence i have good experience into Cloud and hands on cloud computing, where i can see there is huge demand for the cloud computing (Like Success Factors, Hanna Cloud Integration, SAP HCM etc...) hence am travelling first time and only know language for me is English. 

The risk which am taking is wroth? i would like to know your opinion on this hence you are already been there and know the market and current conditions. 

With respective to visa any suggestions, if somethings goes good then no issues at all and something goes beyond, want your suggestions how to tackle?

BR 
Bhaskar


----------

